# [OT] LONDRA

## Lestaat

Di fronte a quello che sta succedendo a londra non potevo non vedere nemmeno un post. Siamo alle solite, i poracci stufi di essere ammazzati, mandati da quanche idiota potente che ammazzano i poracci così i potenti possono decidere di mandare qualche poraccio ad ammazzarne altri!

Il tutto mentre il pianeta si rovina, la libertà si compra con i soldi che non abbiamo più, e si comincia a sfruttare non solo i poracci dei paesi in via di sviluppo ma anche i poracci direttamente qua da noi!

Che mondo di merda!!!

Si potesse usare bugzilla pure per questo!!!!!Last edited by Lestaat on Thu Jul 07, 2005 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Di fronte a quello che sta succedendo a londra non potevo non vedere nemmeno un post.

 

Basta guardare nel forum giusto.

Avrebbe un "valore aggiunto" mantenere il thread anche qui?

E vedere i comunisti che insultano i fascisti che insultano gli anarchici che insultano altri "poracci"?

Non é meglio tenersi aggiornati con i normali mezzi di informazione? E aspettare un attimo per vedere/sapere qualcosa invece di fare congetture?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Raga è stata una cosa triste e ancora non si sa che cazzo sia successo (ho anche degli amici a Londra e devo dire che, sebbene non penso sia il caso di farsi paranoie, un minimo mi cago in mano anche io)

Visto che per ora non si sa chi cavolo abbia fatto cosa e per quale motivo direi di non iniziare a tirare in ballo i soliti comunisti, fascisti, anarco-insurrezionalisti, islamici, eta, ira e tutte le cazzo di sigle che ci vengono in mente (anche perché di solito in queste cose si scopre sempre 20 anni dopo che era stato qualcun'altro...)

Rispetto per i morti e niente congetture per favore... se qualcuno vuole postare semmai delle notizie (fatti) a mio giudizio è più che benvenuto (e semmai anche cambiare titolo al topic per far capire che si parla di Londra)

----------

## Josuke

argomento molto importante...non credo comuqnue sia il posto adatto per parlarne

----------

## knefas

Pensavo giusto di andare a fare ing. Elettronica a Londra...  :Sad: 

E mi sa che lo penso ancora, ma  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Pensavo giusto di andare a fare ing. Elettronica a Londra... 
> 
> E mi sa che lo penso ancora, ma   

 

qui c'è in ballo gente innocente che muore altro che ingegneria elettronica -_-"

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Raga è stata una cosa triste e ancora non si sa che cazzo sia successo (ho anche degli amici a Londra e devo dire che, sebbene non penso sia il caso di farsi paranoie, un minimo mi cago in mano anche io)
> 
> Visto che per ora non si sa chi cavolo abbia fatto cosa e per quale motivo direi di non iniziare a tirare in ballo i soliti comunisti, fascisti, anarco-insurrezionalisti, islamici, eta, ira e tutte le cazzo di sigle che ci vengono in mente (anche perché di solito in queste cose si scopre sempre 20 anni dopo che era stato qualcun'altro...)
> 
> Rispetto per i morti e niente congetture per favore... se qualcuno vuole postare semmai delle notizie (fatti) a mio giudizio è più che benvenuto (e semmai anche cambiare titolo al topic per far capire che si parla di Londra)

 

Si sa cosa è successo invece,

è un attentato. 

da parte di chi è poco importante, per fare csa è poco importante, come è poco importante.

Quello che importa è che in qualsiasi caso a crepare è la gente comune, i "poracci" di qualsiasi colore, uccisi da poracci di qualsiasi colore e sempre mandati da qualcuno che non ci rimette mai niente a far crepare i poracci ma chiunque "vinca" ci guadagna un sacco di soldi e altro potere.

che ci piaccia o no!

PS

ora cambio nome al topic.

aggiungo che non era mia intenzione infilare qualsivoglia colore politico in questo 3d, spero sia stato chiaro a tutti fin dall'inizio.

----------

## -YoShi-

Complimenti agli 007 inglesi, 5 bombe nella capitale...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ci lamentiamo dell'italia, ma è proprio vero che l'efficenza e la tempestività nel prevenire cose d questo genere si vedono solo nei film..

Un Vodka-Martini x favore, agitato nn mescolato..  :Twisted Evil: 

... ma vaff

----------

## mambro

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Complimenti agli 007 inglesi, 5 bombe nella capitale... 
> 
> Ci lamentiamo dell'italia, ma è proprio vero che l'efficenza e la tempestività nel prevenire cose d questo genere si vedono solo nei film..
> 
> 

 

mmm ricordiamo che l'america ha dichiarato un bel po' di tempo dopo l'11 settembre che "forse" sapevano qualcosa... come al solito non sapremo mai la verità  :Sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> è un attentato. 
> 
> da parte di chi è poco importante, per fare csa è poco importante, come è poco importante.

 

Beh... io penso che invece sia importante (e parecchio).... magari meglio se ce lo dice un'indagine che i pareri spontanei del "dopo bomba"...

aggiungerei che a giro per il mondo muore tanta gente ogni giorno ma fa notizia solo se muore di morte violenta in un paese a noi vicino... la gente che muore in attentati in posti dove lo consideriamo "normale" non ci fa così impressione....

A parte questa considerazione triste non so se la gente in metropolitanta o in autobus fosse povera o ricca... e direi anche "chi se ne frega"...

Visto che la gente morta è morta indipendentemente dal ceto sociale, dal colore della pelle e dalla nazionalità, che la gente che fa gli attentati (ovviamente facendo finta che non esistano anche bombe di stato) è sicuramente idiota e folle, partendo anche dal presupposto che il mondo è pieno di idioti e di folli e che se ce ne è tanti probabilmente ci sono dei perché, considerando che qualsiasi perché d'altra parte non giustifica una beneamata mazza.... possiamo evitare le banalità grazie?

----------

## silian87

Dai, e' la solita storia.... tanti discorsi tante posizioni... poi alla fin fine ci rimette sempre la povera gente, sia da una parte sia dall'altra.... speriamo solo che prima o poi non ci succeda anche qua!

----------

## -YoShi-

Cito www.ansa.it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RIVENDICAZIONE INATTENDIBILE PER 007 ITALIANI
> 
> La rivendicazione, a nome di Al Qaeda, degli attentati di oggi a Londra, pubblicata sul sito internet "elqual3ah.com" è ritenuta inattendibile da fonti di intelligence italiana. Le fonti sottolineano, tra l' altro, che vi sono "errori in alcune parole arabe" e che anche un sito vicino al fondamentalismo islamico ha invitato a non dar credito alla rivendicazione.
> ...

 

Non è per fare l'avvocato del diavolo, ma da quando i nostri 007 sono esperti del mondo islamico?

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che la gente morta è morta indipendentemente dal ceto sociale, dal colore della pelle e dalla nazionalità, che la gente che fa gli attentati (ovviamente facendo finta che non esistano anche bombe di stato) è sicuramente idiota e folle, partendo anche dal presupposto che il mondo è pieno di idioti e di folli e che se ce ne è tanti probabilmente ci sono dei perché, considerando che qualsiasi perché d'altra parte non giustifica una beneamata mazza.... possiamo evitare le banalità grazie?

 

Guarda che siamo perfettamente daccordo Cazzantonio!

E' proprio questo che intendevo dire...

Le giustificazioni, i perchè e i percome (anche se fossero bombe di stato) contano decisamente poco di fronte alla semplice e cruda realtà.

La gente comune che muore.

Come si è visto ogni volta chi tiene le redini non crepa mai negli attentati, crepano le persone normali.

Non credo siano folli e idioti, credo che ognuno ha le "SUE" motivazioni, ognuno crede di essere nel giusto, ma il risultato è SEMPRE lo stesso no?

Che sia la "giusta" guerra contro il male combattuta con un aereo a 10000m o il "male" che porta terrore direttamente per le strade pco importa.

Siano militari, terroristi, buoni o cattivi che cambia?

Sono persone che uccidono altre persone, e per di + sono persone COMUNI che ammazzano altre persone COMUNI per non si sa il bene di chi.

Ho amici in Iraq, ho amici a Gerusalemme e in Kosovo, tutte persone comuni che rischiano la pelle in nome di cosa?

E la reazione ad oggi quale sarà? la solita! Guerra totale al terrorismo, magari i mandanti di oggi si rifugiano in Iran e noi lo bombardiamo così ci ameranno di +!

Non c'è limite all'idiozia!

----------

## CarloJekko

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Complimenti agli 007 inglesi, 5 bombe nella capitale... 
> 
> Ci lamentiamo dell'italia, ma è proprio vero che l'efficenza e la tempestività nel prevenire cose d questo genere si vedono solo nei film..
> 
> 

 Certe cose come si prevedono? che ne sai se un pinco pallino qualunque nello zaino non ha libri ma tre chili di tritolo o della nitroglicerina fatta in casa? Non voglio parlare di politica nè di cordoglio... Non è il luogo di parlare di politica, ma credo che qui la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo... e questo è tutto...

----------

## BlueInGreen

Sono completamente d'accordo sia con Cazzantonio (ora che ci penso sono sempre d'accordo con Cazzantonio) che con Lestaat.

"Non cambieranno il nostro stile di vita". Ma non l'hanno già fatto? Forse non cambieranno quello dei nostri governanti, che se ne stanno sempre al sicuro.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Forse non cambieranno quello dei nostri governanti, che se ne stanno sempre al sicuro.

 

Si infatti! a me girano le palle che attacchino sempre che non centra niente, e che anche le guerre colpiscano sempre quelkla fascia di persone. Se proprio devono colpire qualcuno che colpiscano i governanti con cui ce l'hanno, ma non con la povera gente!

(please evitiamo flames inutili, io e gli altri stiamo solo esponendo le nostre idee in tutta tranquillita')

----------

## Lestaat

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Non cambieranno il nostro stile di vita". Ma non l'hanno già fatto?

 

Forse si riferiva al "SUO" stile di vita.  :Laughing: 

Considerato che loro hanno cambiato il nostro e lui e i suoi amichetti hanno cambiato radicalmente quello di milioni di persone!

E' proprio vero che non c'è limite all'idiozia!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: Last edited by Lestaat on Thu Jul 07, 2005 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Cito www.ansa.it
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> RIVENDICAZIONE INATTENDIBILE PER 007 ITALIANI
> ...

 Te lo verrebbero a dire a te se sono esperti o meno? Comunque credo che a partire dall' 11 settembre, si siano mossi per capire un po' di più sui paesi e sulla cultura Arabo/Islamica. Una volta, il centro del loro interesse erano i Paesi dell'est, dopo il 2001 tutto è cambiato.

----------

## luna80

ero a londra un mesetto fa.

i fatti di oggi mi hanno molto turbata, l'avevo vista quasi come una città sicura, quasi troppo famosa e "scontata" per un attacco.

io non ho parole, non so cosa dire, è semplicemente orribile.

----------

## Lestaat

@CarloJekko:

hai ragione nel dire che nessuno può sapere che cosa porti nello zaino ma il tritolo non si trova al supermercato.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

A chi interessa:

Il sito con la rivendicazione.

Il sito corretto dovrebbe essere questo:

www.al-qal3ah.com (64.246.51.50)

che poi è lo stesso di questo

www.qal3ah.net (64.246.51.50)

dal quale vieni rediretto su questo:

https://www.qal3ah.org/ (212.67.202.241)

Il primo ed il secondo risiedono a Houston (Texas)

OrgName: Everyones Internet, Inc.

OrgID: EVRY

Address: 390 Benmar

Address: Suite 200

City: Houston

StateProv: TX

PostalCode: 77060

Country: US

NetRange: 64.246.0.0 - 64.246.63.255

CIDR: 64.246.0.0/18

NetName: EVRY-BLK-9

NetHandle: NET-64-246-0-0-1

L'ultimo server invece...UK !!!

inetnum: 212.67.202.0 - 212.67.202.255

netname: UK-PIPEX-HOSTED-SERVERS

descr: UK-PIPEX-HOSTED-SERVERS-23

descr: PIPEX Hosting Nottingham

descr: Nottingham

country: GB

admin-c: HM655-RIPE

tech-c: HM655-RIPE

rev-srv: ns.webfusion.co.uk

rev-srv: ns2.webfusion.co.uk

status: ASSIGNED PA

mnt-by: AS5519-MNT

source: RIPE # Filtered

L'ho trovato molto interessante no?

----------

## assente

E' un fatto molto triste. Dopo l'11 settebre dicevano che sarebbe successo e alla fine c'è stato.

Non credo che città come Roma, Milano, Torino, Firenze siano molto più sicure.

I giornalisti inglesi mettevano di continuo alla prova la sicurezza di aereoporti, accademie,.. evidentemente qualcuno pensava ancora di averla scampata.

----------

## bandreabis

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ero a londra un mesetto fa.
> 
> i fatti di oggi mi hanno molto turbata, l'avevo vista quasi come una città sicura, quasi troppo famosa e "scontata" per un attacco.
> 
> io non ho parole, non so cosa dire, è semplicemente orribile.

 

E io a Londra ci vado tra un mese!

Andrea

----------

## Sparker

Mah, ormai sarebbe ora di accorgersi che con le bombe ed i carri-armati non si fà altro che creare nuovi terroristi...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Sono completamente d'accordo sia con Cazzantonio (ora che ci penso sono sempre d'accordo con Cazzantonio) che con Lestaat.

 

Grazie  :Laughing: 

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Guarda che siamo perfettamente daccordo Cazzantonio!
> 
> .......
> 
> Non credo siano folli e idioti, credo che ognuno ha le "SUE" motivazioni, ognuno crede di essere nel giusto, ma il risultato è SEMPRE lo stesso no?
> ...

 

Ah beh... tra terrorismo "amatoriale" (fatto da indipendenti) o terrorismo "ufficiale" (portato avanti da organi ufficiali tipo eserciti o quant'altro) mi cambia ben poco...  :Wink:  si tratta sempre di gente che tratta la vita umana come uno strumento per perseguire i propri fini (che siano l'aquisizione di nuovi pozzi di petrolio, una crociata religiosa o quello che gli passa per il capo)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Che poi ognuno abbia le sue motivazioni è ovvio... che le motivazioni possano essere troppo deboli per sostenere il peso di determinate azioni è invece, temo, materia di dibattito  :Rolling Eyes: 

Le uniche situazioni in cui posso tollerare (pur ritenendolo immorale) l'omicidio (e quindi anche la guerra che è un omicidio su larga scala) sono la difesa personale (ove vi siano ragioni serie per farlo... tipo ti stanno per uccidere la famiglia davanti agli occhi...) o la guerra di "resistenza" o di difesa, sempre ove vi siano valide ragioni...  se la germania ci invadesse oggi probabilmente sarei contento (forse sarebbero capaci di governarci meglio di quanto sappiamo fare noi), se però ci invadesse la germania di 60 anni fa (quella di hitler) allora il discorso sarebbe diverso per tutta una serie di motivi che non sto nemmeno a spiegarvi...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

scusate... è un po' IT in OT... nn so... nn ho letto nemmeno i post precedenti  :Embarassed:  ma davvero poco è il tempo..

avete notato la serie dis ervizi che parlando della cosiddetta "rete di alquaeda" (o come si scrive)... beh tra questi parlavano del massimo esperto di informatica di Osama, "che avrebbe messo in piedi/scoperto un mezzo per scambiare i messaggi tra le varie cellule terroristiche in maniera nascosta"... pare che gpg sia arrivato anche lì...  :Laughing: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se la germania ci invadesse oggi probabilmente sarei contento (forse sarebbero capaci di governarci meglio di quanto sappiamo fare noi), 

 

 :Shocked:  Oddio...ne sei proprio sicuro? Io ho i mei dubbi...  :Very Happy: 

Per governare l'Italia ci vogliono gli italiani...Nessuno ci conosce come noi stessi!

----------

## akx

io non posso confrontarmi con un fatto del genere se non per dire che sono altamente indigniato! Ho amici e parenti a Londra, ma anche se non conoscessi direttamente nessun londinese avrei la stessa identica indigniazione, non importa chi sia stato o perchè l'ha fatto, nessuno ha il diritto di decidere per la vita altrui!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> io non posso confrontarmi con un fatto del genere se non per dire che sono altamente indigniato! Ho amici e parenti a Londra, ma anche se non conoscessi direttamente nessun londinese avrei la stessa identica indigniazione, non importa chi sia stato o perchè l'ha fatto, nessuno ha il diritto di decidere per la vita altrui!

 

Sono perfettamente daccordo.

L'unica impressione e' che spesso ci dimentichiamo degli attentati che ci sono in iraq ogni giorno.... inzomma.... che ha di meno la di qua? Un attentato qua fa tanto scalpore, e la ce ne sono ogni giorno.... insomma.... secondo me e' normale che se si va a fare guerra ad un paese (con tutti i problemi per i civili anche del posto), poi loro si incazzino e vangano a rifarsi da noi.,... non c'e' poi tanto da stupirsi... probabilmente bush & co dovevano capire che queste guerre con il terrorismo sono tanto semplici da fare subito... ma continuano poi... 

E poi sono dell'idea che le armi non li cadono dal cielo... ricordiamoci chi ha messo su saddahm..

Scusate per l'OT nell'OT ma sono punti da chiarire... le vite umane hanno lo stesso valore a Londra ed in Iraq.

----------

## Fabi3tto

Ma probabilmente non è nemmeno tutta colpa del povero George W. Bush. Non che voglia difenderlo, ma a me sembra più un burattino in mano alle lobby dell'esercito/produttori d'armi/compagnie petrolifere le quali hanno i loro interessi:

guerra?

- produzione d'armi = guadagni

- instabilità mercati => aumento prezzo greggio = guadagni.

Forse è un pò squallido ma è quello che penso. Soprattutto dopo che lo stesso di qui sopra si continua a rifiutare di ratificare il trattato di Kyoto e sostenga "All'Africa abbiamo già dato tanto...". Ma questo è un altro discorso.

----------

## Dece

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guerra?
> 
> - produzione d'armi = guadagni
> ...

 

Non è solo una tua opinione personale, infatti l'industria bellica americana è tra quelle con i maggiori fatturati: e come si fa a vendere nuove armi? Bisogna usare quelle vecchie. Come si usano? bisogna fare una guerra... detto questo Bush non mi sembra un burattino: i burattini al massimo siamo noi europei che siamo stati al gioco anche quando non dovevamo.

----------

## Apetrini

Alla fine non capisco perche tanto scalpore...

Eppure di attentati nel medio-oriente ce ne sono stati.... 

Ma solo quando l'attentato è successo a Londra la cosa "fa notizia"... e qualcuno ha aperto un topic.

Cosa vuol dire tutto questo...?

Che la vita delle persone a Londra vale di piu di quelle che vivono nel medio-oriente?

Che quelli del medio-oriente sono persone di "serie B" ?

...

Qualcuno potra parlarmi di nazionalismo se la cosa fosse successa in Italia, ma a parte qualche patto politico che rapporti abbiamo noi con l'Inghilterra?

Dividiamo forse le stesse origini, la stessa cultura?

...

Il fatto, e anche il motivo del mio post, è che un morto, secondo me, va rispettato. La cosa su cui stavo riflettendo è che alcuni morti sono considerati diversamente da altri.

Un morto è un morto e bisogna portargli rispetto....Mi infastidisce leggermente leggere che la gente scrive del rispetto dei morti e della vita altrui solo quando si parla di "occidente".

Magari qualcuno per il fatto di ieri è gia in lutto...cosa dovrebbe fare se considerasse allo stesso livello i molteplici attentati nel resto del mondo?

.

P.S. Questo post non vuole essere di offesa a nessuno. E' solo un modo per lanciare una pietra per riflettere su alcune cose.

Se qualcuno si sentisse offeso o quant'altro da questo post è pregato di dirmelo.

Grazie.

----------

## luna80

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Alla fine non capisco perche tanto scalpore...
> 
> Eppure di attentati nel medio-oriente ce ne sono stati.... 
> 
> Ma solo quando l'attentato è successo a Londra la cosa "fa notizia"... e qualcuno ha aperto un topic.
> ...

 

hai poi ragione anche tu, forse la cosa diversa è che in medio-oriente gli attentati sono quasi all'ordine del giorno e quindi passano più inosservati

----------

## Lestaat

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Alla fine non capisco perche tanto scalpore...
> 
> Eppure di attentati nel medio-oriente ce ne sono stati.... 
> 
> Ma solo quando l'attentato è successo a Londra la cosa "fa notizia"... e qualcuno ha aperto un topic.
> ...

 

QUOTO QUOTO E STRAQUOTO!!!!!

E' esattamente il sentimento che mi ha spinto a scrivere il primo post.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> se la germania ci invadesse oggi probabilmente sarei contento (forse sarebbero capaci di governarci meglio di quanto sappiamo fare noi), 

 

Lo penso anche io da un pò  :Laughing: 

P.S.

a tutti coloro che credono che l'italia è stata coercizzata... bhè è vero in un certo senso... ma il fatto è che IMHO il nostro governo (se pur a 50 anni di distanza) è ancora in debito verso gli americani per averci liberato dai nazi/fascisti... e questo non lo possiamo/dobbiamo dimenticare. Non che io sia a favore di questa politica estera italiana.. anzi tutt'altro, e credo che un nostro rifiuto a queste azioni sarebbe servito anche a smuovere l'opinione pubblica estera... Ora, come detto anche sulla rivendicazione uscita ieri, siamo nel mirino insieme alla danimarca... Che bel fatto he? Alla fine ci rimette sempre la povera gente.. sia da un lato che dall'altro !!!

Il Grande Beppe Grillo aveva ragione quando diceva "Abbiamo Talebanizzato tutto Il mondo"

----------

## Cazzantonio

non quotate selvaggiamente senno gutter (giustamente) vi fa la ramanzina  :Wink: 

Per quotare basta fare così

@ silian87, Apetrini

Sono pienamente daccordo

@CarloJekko

Non ti dimenticare che a Nassiria (o come accidenti si scrive) l'ENI aveva un contratto multimiliardario prima della guerra  :Wink: 

E guarda caso dove siamo andati di tutto l'iraq?  :Rolling Eyes:  A Nassiria ovviamente  :Very Happy:  come puoi ben immaginare si è trattato sicuramente di un caso  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Sempre perchè sono irremediabilente d'accordo con Cazzantonio, (a volte mi chiedo che posto a fare se già ha postato lui) date un occhiata qui

http://www.aljazira.it/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=613&Itemid=

Le notizie riportate le avevo lette tempo fa sulle pagine on line del corriere della sera, ma non trovo più i link

Che dire, quando il caso si chiama strategia?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tomasino

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Alla fine non capisco perche tanto scalpore...
> 
> Eppure di attentati nel medio-oriente ce ne sono stati.... 
> 
> Ma solo quando l'attentato è successo a Londra la cosa "fa notizia"... e qualcuno ha aperto un topic.
> ...

 

Penso che tu sia totalmente fuori strada. Il motivo dello scalpore(non di questo thread, ma in generale) è assolutamente motivato dalle implicazioni di tale avvenimento, non perchè sia morto un occidentale invece che un musulmano. Il rispetto e il cordoglio è per le vittime di questo attentato come dovrebbe essere per le vittime di ogni altro attentato: ma ogni attentato ha un significato e delle conseguenze diverse.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Qualcuno potra parlarmi di nazionalismo se la cosa fosse successa in Italia, ma a parte qualche patto politico che rapporti abbiamo noi con l'Inghilterra?
> ...

 

La cultura cristiana. Perchè continuare a negarlo? Che tu creda o meno, sei il frutto di 2000 anni di un europa cristiana. Se in questi 2000 anni l'europa fosse stata musulmana, credenti e non credenti oggi sarebbero diversi.

Finchè si nega questa radice non sarà possibile nessun dialogo con l'islam. Questa è la mia pietra.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> non perchè sia morto un occidentale invece che un musulmano. 

 

Per quanto la definizione di "occidentale" sia opinabile ci sono molti occidentali di religione islamica... del resto ci sono tanti mediorientali non musulmani (in iraq mi pare ci sia una forte comunità cristiana per esempio...)

L'etnia non implica la cultura che non implica la religione... sono piani del discorso separati

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> La cultura cristiana. Perchè continuare a negarlo? Che tu creda o meno, sei il frutto di 2000 anni di un europa cristiana. Se in questi 2000 anni l'europa fosse stata musulmana, credenti e non credenti oggi sarebbero diversi.
> 
> Finchè si nega questa radice non sarà possibile nessun dialogo con l'islam. Questa è la mia pietra.

 

Beh se questa radice viene negata forse significa che non tutti ci si riconoscono? Se tutti ci si riconoscessero non pensi che sarebbe stata dichiarata palesemente?

Continuo a dire che le guerre di religione fanno bene a rimanere nel medioevo... ok, abbiamo avuto 2000 anni di cristianesimo... che dobbiamo subirlo per sempre? Ho firmato un contratto che per nascita mi obbliga ad essere cristiano? E che c'entra la religione con le bombe? E che dire allora dei 10000 anni di politeismo, animismo etc.. che abbiamo avuto prima? Perché non riconoscere anche le radici politeiste della religione greca ? (ripresa poi dai romani)

Perché, dal momento che al di là della religione condividiamo dei principi ben più fondamentali (siamo tutti esseri umani con gli stessi diritti tanto per cominciare) non ci basiamo su quello che ci accomuna invece che su quello che ci divide dagli altri esseri umani nostri pari?

Lo sai che la cultura Araba 1000 anni fa era anni luce avanti alla nostra ? (i barbari eravamo noi... loro ci hanno passato anche la matematica)

Lo sai che la cultura musulmana non è assolutamente monolitica e che, a parte gli estremismi che come al solito sono i soli a farsi notare, è probabilmente di gran lunga più pacifica di molte altre religioni ? (del resto anche del cristianesimo, non si capisce perché, ci si ricorda solo i comandamenti che ci piacciono di più... ma "non uccidere"? lo sapeva bush quando ha dichiarato guerra? o forse pensava che significasse "non uccidere quelli simpatici"?)

----------

## tomasino

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh se questa radice viene negata forse significa che non tutti ci si riconoscono? Se tutti ci si riconoscessero non pensi che sarebbe stata dichiarata palesemente?
> 
> 

 

Come dicevo prima, che ti piaccia o no, le radici sono un dato di fatto. Dire che l'europa ha radici cristiane non vuol dire che tu sei cristiano. Vuol dire che certi tratti della cultura cristiana fanno inevitabilmente parte della TUA cultura, xke' ci sei nato dentro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Continuo a dire che le guerre di religione fanno bene a rimanere nel medioevo...
> 
> 

 

Non mi sembra di aver scritto il contrario.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, abbiamo avuto 2000 anni di cristianesimo... che dobbiamo subirlo per sempre? Ho firmato un contratto che per nascita mi obbliga ad essere cristiano? E che c'entra la religione con le bombe? E che dire allora dei 10000 anni di politeismo, animismo etc.. che abbiamo avuto prima? Perché non riconoscere anche le radici politeiste della religione greca ? (ripresa poi dai romani)
> 
> 

 

Perche' il cristianesimo ha avuto tutto il tempo di rimpiazzare tale cultura.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché, dal momento che al di là della religione condividiamo dei principi ben più fondamentali (siamo tutti esseri umani con gli stessi diritti tanto per cominciare) non ci basiamo su quello che ci accomuna invece che su quello che ci divide dagli altri esseri umani nostri pari?

 

Lo sai cosa ci accomuna? Devi conoscere la tua cultura per saperlo, ma la stai rinnegando.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo sai che la cultura Araba 1000 anni fa era anni luce avanti alla nostra ? (i barbari eravamo noi... loro ci hanno passato anche la matematica)
> 
> 

 

Finche' quella cristiana non e' sbocciata nel suo splendore.

O meglio, finche' la cultura cristiana non si e' rivelata la "migliore". O pacifisti relativisti, non mi lapidate; voi pronti ad accettare qualsiasi punto di vista(tanto nessuno e' giusto e nessuno e' sbagliato), accettate anche quello di chi dice che la verita' c'e' ed e' una sola.

Il problema e' filosofico, e di quelli complessi. Sarebbe assurdo tentare di capirlo in qualche post in questa sede.

Detta molto breve, e tornando al topic, credo che il relativismo non possa fare nulla per evitare lo "scontro fra civilta'" di cui questi attentati sembrano essere precursori. Penso possa essere piu' utile guardarci razionalmente per quel che siamo, e decidere cosa vogliamo essere(ovvero, cosa e' meglio).

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ma tomasino è crasi per Tommaso D'Aquino?  :Laughing: 

Ovviamente è solo una battuttaccia. Hai detto cose molto calzanti. Spesso i riferimenti culturali di una sovra-entità quale l'europa se ne infischiano dei singoli. E' inevitabile che Londra ci sia più vicina di Kabul. Lo abbiamo imparato a scuola. Ce lo hanno detto i nostri cantanti pop. E lo si capisce da ogni telefilm. Anche se qui ci sono molti islamici e li molti cristiani questo non è sufficiente per annullare o ribaltare una suddivisione concettuale che fa parte della nostra cultura, in quanto è la nostra cultura. Giusto o sbaglitato. Migliore o peggiore. I fatti e le idee sono due cose diverse. Almeno secondo la mia "idea" di "fatto".

----------

## Lestaat

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ...
> 
> Qualcuno potra parlarmi di nazionalismo se la cosa fosse successa in Italia, ma a parte qualche patto politico che rapporti abbiamo noi con l'Inghilterra?
> ...

 

ESATTO questa è la TUA di pietra!!!!!

Abbiamo intelligentemente evitato flame fino ad ora, ognuno ha detto la sua senza sbattere li cose ponendole come verità anche per gli altri ed ecco qua cosa viene fuori adesso!!!!!

Io non sono, non sono mai stato e non sarò mai cristiano!

La mia cultura per quanto ifluenzata dal credo "cattolico" (tra l'altro non capisco perchè si continua a fare di tutta un erba un fascio, una cosa sono i cristiani, un'altra i cattolici) è stata altrettanto influenzata dalla cultura araba (ti dice niente la matematica?), dal paganesimo celtico (tutte le nostre feste sante o non sono sovrapposte alle vecchie feste pagane), dal razionalismo nord-europeo (il socialismo è nato e prosperato qui in europa non sulle ande), dal fondamentalismo cattolico che ha ucciso miliardi di persone in passato, dalla culture repubblicana greca e poi romana e poi del dopoguerra, dal laicismo dell'era postilluminista, e dall'odio alle religioni proprio dell'illuminismo francese...

Quindi non tiriamo in ballo le "nostre" comuni origini cristiane che senno mi avveleno.

Il cristianesimo e il cattolicesimo o qualsiasi altra religione non hanno niente a che vedere con quello che è "l'essere europeo".

Abbiamo 5000 anni di storia alle spalle, solo duemila dei quali influenzati "anche" dal cristianesimo.

----------

## tomasino

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ESATTO questa è la TUA di pietra!!!!!
> 
> Abbiamo intelligentemente evitato flame fino ad ora, ognuno ha detto la sua senza sbattere li cose ponendole come verità anche per gli altri ed ecco qua cosa viene fuori adesso!!!!!
> ...

 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Questo post non vuole essere di offesa a nessuno. E' solo un modo per lanciare una pietra per riflettere su alcune cose.
> 
> 

 

Con tutti i punti esclamativi che hai messo penso che sia tu a lanciare le pietre che vogliono far male, a differenza di quelle che vogliono sollevare questioni.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non sono, non sono mai stato e non sarò mai cristiano!
> 
> La mia cultura per quanto ifluenzata dal credo "cattolico" (tra l'altro non capisco perchè si continua a fare di tutta un erba un fascio, una cosa sono i cristiani, un'altra i cattolici) è stata altrettanto influenzata dalla cultura araba (ti dice niente la matematica?), dal paganesimo celtico (tutte le nostre feste sante o non sono sovrapposte alle vecchie feste pagane), dal razionalismo nord-europeo (il socialismo è nato e prosperato qui in europa non sulle ande), dal fondamentalismo cattolico che ha ucciso miliardi di persone in passato, dalla culture repubblicana greca e poi romana e poi del dopoguerra, dal laicismo dell'era postilluminista, e dall'odio alle religioni proprio dell'illuminismo francese...
> ...

 

Non capisco tutta quest'allergia nel constatare un dato di fatto.

Torno a lanciare pietre nello stagno a vedere se i pesci mi capiscono.[/quote]

----------

## silian87

L'unica vera cosa da capire qua e' che non si puo' pensare di fare guerra a casa degli altri senza subirne le conseguenze. Il terrorismo e' brutto, e' vero, ma daltronde se tu hai un esercito supernumeroso e tecnologico e sei in 10 persono con kalisnicov coltellino e un po' di tritolo cosa fai? Combatti a modo tuo (seppur sempre sbagliato). I civili muoiono sia con attentati terroristici che con guerre. Io penso che sia normale quello che sta succedendo visto i presupposti, la guerra non e' fatta di vincitori o vinti, ma solo di perdenti in ogni caso, che guardacaso sono sempre i poveretti, appunto.

IMHO ripeto, ogniuno doveva pensare ai fattacci propi, visto che non c'era una vera minaccia (ed invece di mascherate sempre tutto di dire che la guerra si fa per altro).

tutto IMHO.  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io penso che sia normale quello che sta succedendo visto i presupposti

 

Vero. Per questo che bisognerebbe cambiare i presupposti. Peccato per quel "pre".

----------

## Lestaat

Un dato di fatto????

Ecco il problema!

Non è un dato di fatto, è il tuo punto di vista. 

E lo dimostra il fatto che il dato di fatto secondo il mio di punto di vista è esattamente il contrario del tuo, l'europa non ha radici cristiane, ha radici molto più vicine al laicismo e al razionalismo che al cristianesimo.

Come vedi i punti di vista divergono radicalmente. Non porre le tue idee come dato di fatto, o come cose scontate che DEVONO essere condivise da tutti e chi non le condivide è solo perchè non capisce!

Sono solo e sempre punti di vista, rispetto i tuoi ma esigo rispetto per i miei.

L'unico dato di fatto è che per "interesse" di pochi un mare di gente crepa e fanno più notizia le morti di Londra per vari motivi: la vicinanza, il fatto che moltissimi di noi ci sia stato, il fatto (perchè non dirlo) che sono bianchi come noi, che parlano una lingua che non ci è affatto aliena, sicuramente anche per l'ipocrisia dei media che ci hanno abituato alla morte dei poracci sporchi e spesso neri e poco alla nostra.

PS ovviamente quoto in pieno quanto detto da blue e silian

----------

## silian87

quoto in pieno Letstaat e Cazzantonio

aggiungerei che la nostra non puo' essere cultura cristiana ora come ora... siamo nel bel mezzo del consumismo e crediamo che la nostra democrazia sia il modello migliore per tutto e tutti e che tutti gli altri siano barbari e ignoranti solo perche' non hanno il cellulare con l'umts....

Insomma... hanno piu' valori (magari sbagliati) i mussulmani che molti cristiani.

Bene o male un kemikaze, ad esempio, e' pur sempre uno che sacrifica la sua vita per perseguire un obiettivo in cui crede.

Che poi segua un obiettivo di merda e' un altro discorso, ma il coraggio per farlo ce l'ha eccome.

Insomma questa e' gente che per quanto creda in cose magari sbagliate, ci crede anche troppo... altro che l'osteria a Treviso dove si bestemmia in dialetto veneto... :Laughing:   se bestemmi la ti ammazzano secco...

Quindi non penso ne che siamo noi cosi' tanto piu' civilizzati di loro, ne sopratutto che noi siamo di una cultura unica...

ovviamente IMHO come sempre  :Wink: 

----------

## btbbass

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma... hanno piu' valori (magari sbagliati) i mussulmani che molti cristiani.
> 
> Bene o male un kamikaze, ad esempio, e' pur sempre uno che sacrifica la sua vita per perseguire un obiettivo in cui crede.
> ...

 

Ma guarda un po... adesso viene ancora fuori che è colpa nostra... 

E poi nn dirmi che questa non è autflagellazione, tipica della nostra cultura... La Colpa, con la C maiuscola, alla fine ci piace proprio credere che sia nostra...

Mah...

Non dico e nn crederò mai che viviamo in un mondo giusto e democratico solo perchè sono in Italia, abbacinato dalla pubblicità e dalla Tv che mi dice cosa pensare...

Il bello è questo: il pensiero di molti nel nostro paese è costruito in due modi : 

gli "allineati", quelli che credono che siamo sotto attacco, noi pecorelle innocenti, da parte di vili barbari...

e poi tanti, davvero tanti, 

i "disallineati", quelli che vedono nell'occidente davvero qualcosa di malato, magari senza ricordarsi delle scarpe nike che indossano comprate al negozio di sotto per 180, credendo  sia un valore credere in qualcosa, anche se poi porta alla morte, e di molti...

Ma andiamo, nn farmi ridere...

Cosa credi... che il progetto di BinLaden, o chi per esso, sia di portare ortodossia musulmana in giro per il mondo, o di risollevare le povere sorti di migliaia di affamati... ma smettiamola!! Lui sfrutta, e ripeto Sfrutta, situazioni disagiate per i suoi unici scopi, più o meno oscuri, di potere e denaro...

Proprio lui, che è molto più "occidentale"  di noi, sotto certi aspetti, poichè ha studiato nelle più famose scuole occidentali, ci conosce bene, e sta ottenendo esattamente ciò che vuole... e non venirmi a dire che crede in qualcosa, che mi avveleno...

----------

## randomaze

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> ... e non venirmi a dire che crede in qualcosa, che mi avveleno...

 

Non preoccuparti, provvedo io a chiudere il thread prima che peggiori ulteriormente.

----------

